# Favorite rod and reel?



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Over the years I’ve owned probably 30 fly rods and reels. Some I sold, traded and gave as gifts. 

I think my favorites that are no longer in my collection include a Sage 690-3 SP paired with an Abel Super 5 reel. I called the rod green lightning. Despite my herky-jerky casting style, sweet loops and easy mending. It could chuck and duck or fish medium to large dries. I’d keep it un-stored on my backseat, strung up and ready to go. I’ve caught pike in the Little Muskegon where old 131 crosses while wearing a suit after a client meeting as well as small rainbows in the small creeks near Ionia and Howard City after court in Ionia and Big Rapids. It was always ready and I loved it. 

One day my dog was in the back seat and I spotted a completely unexpected speed trap going into Muskegon. Hot the brakes a little quick. Dog tumbled onto the rod and 2 sections snapped.

Sadly, I couldn’t get it repaired. Sage replaced it with an SLT that just doesn’t make me swoon like the SP. 

I mustn’t csught 1,000 fish with it from the Everglades to Talkeetna, Alaska. Sigh. 

There also was a RPL+6100-3 with a Tibor Trout reel that I sold. That was the ultimate Indy rig.

Now I love my Winston 6 weight 11’ switch with a Hatch 7 Plus Finatic. 

How about you guys? What are your favorite rigs and why?


----------



## BigPine (Feb 18, 2018)

It’s not the most versatile by any means, but my favorite rod is a 7’6” Orvis Madison grade bamboo with an extra tip. My girlfriend bought it for me when I finished my Master’s degree, and I’ve been using it ever since. Cutthroats in Idaho, brookies up north, and browns locally. Have also used it in Yellowstone, Glacier, the Driftless, and some high country streams in Washington. It’s my baby. I fish it with an old Battenkill reel and a Cortland 444 classic double taper.











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I ha a six weight Loomis Stream dance that is my hex/night rod that has been around the block and put some oversized browns to hand. It has also been swimming a few times with me,. It wears Teton disc drag reel.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

plugger said:


> I ha a six weight Loomis Stream dance that is my hex/night rod that has been around the block and put some oversized browns to hand. It has also been swimming a few times with me,. It wears Teton disc drag reel.


Swimming in the dark and not losing your rod. That’s beyond my skill set!

3 weeks ago my friend and I floated above Claybanks past a lady who fell in the hole at the really sharp turn with very high banks. Her boyfriend or husband had just dragged her out. It was 35 degrees. Luckily no wind. Man, she must’ve been cold. He was loudly saying “Look for a H3!” Hope they found the rod but I really was worried she’d get hypothermia.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I like casting your hand me downs, Paul! Actually, they've been handed down to my son. My favorite all time rod was a 9' Loomis 6wt GLX that I cast a 7wt line on. I broke it high sticking a carp out of impatience. I get pissed just thinking about it.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Rasputin said:


> I like casting your hand me downs, Paul! Actually, they've been handed down to my son. My favorite all time rod was a 9' Loomis 6wt GLX that I cast a 7wt line on. I broke it high sticking a carp out of impatience. I get pissed just thinking about it.


Rasputin,

I don’t miss those rods. I think you got a 7 weight XP 2 piece that didn’t fit in my cabinets and I can’t recall the other rod.

Glad your son has it.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

My Sharpes "Scottie 88". 5/6 weight. VERY slow, flexes down to the reel seat. VERY accurate.


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

I like my fullflex trident 3 weight 8ft 6in 2 piece orvis it will punch out some line for a 3 weight. And my other Favorite is my 2 weight one ounce fullflex 6ft 6in I believe. Its a dream to fish so lite like nothing in the hand. And have landed hogs on it. Matter of fact about a 20 pound carp in the huron. at least a half hour battle of chasing it down stream .


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Been doing a ton more panfishing the past few years with the kids, so I went out and got myself a little 2wt to play with. Loomis pro 4x LP paired with a echo reel..... 

Works great on the little brookie creeks, too!!!


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

I have two rods that i don't think i could live without. both are custom tied sage blanks. one is an old blank i found at a shop. it is a 5862rpb g2, man is it super sweet. cast like a dream and has enough backbone to handle anything i could run into using it, i really like the moderate action of it compared to most of today's faster action rods. it is great for laying down the line softly when targeting finicky trout. my other and probably most favorite of all is a 7902rpl+ custom tied. it is an awesome rod. i use it mostly for chuck and duck. it has all the backbone you could ever need and then some. that is what i like most about it. i think as a fly rod for traditional casting it might not be the best. but it makes up for that with sensitivity at the tip and pure strength in the butt section. i have never ran out of fish fighting power with it. even with the larger 10-12 pound Steelhead. tho it will pull hooks if aren't careful. i tend to really put the pressure on them. probably a habit from fishing betsie and not moving to fight my fish cuz someone else will step in your hole the second you walk out haha.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

as for reel. they hold line. my favorite is still my martin m72 that i use for chuck and duck drift fishing.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Old Berkley Lightning Rod 4 wt, with a nondescript reel. Put a zilloin trout and panfish in the net with that setup since the early 8o's.

Orvis Zero Gravity very fast 9' 6wt with an Orvis Vortex reel. Steelhead, Smallies, Sea Trout, Carp, even a small hammerhead, there is nothing this combo hasn't done.........


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have two rods that I think the world of. The first is a Sage LL 7'3" 4 wt. that I built several years ago, the perfect rod for small stream fishing as well as Blue Gills on the lakes. The second is also a 4 wt. that I built from scratch, and by scratch I mean from a round piece of bamboo. It is a 7'6" Garrison 201 taper that has everything you could ask for in a light action rod. Both rods will be handed down to my grandson when I am no longer able to get out.
The first time I had the Garrison out was with my grandson on an early spring Blue Gill outing and we were fishing deep, when I tied into a 6 1/2 lb. carp. I thought for sure that the rod was going to go home in pieces, but it held together and we managed to get the fish into the boat with no net. By the way, since then I have always carried a net in the boat even when pan fishing.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> 3 weeks ago my friend and I floated above Claybanks past a lady who fell in the hole at the really sharp turn with very high banks. Her boyfriend or husband had just dragged her out. It was 35 degrees. Luckily no wind. Man, she must’ve been cold. He was loudly saying “Look for a H3!” Hope they found the rod but I really was worried she’d get hypothermia.


When I was on the road I went prepared with what I needed to get some fishing in. At about the same time of year as the incident you described above, I decided to try for some steel at the Claybanks. I swapped my suit jacket for a fuzzy plastic and way-too breathable jacket, threw on my Red Ball (appropriately named) bootfoots and vest, grabbed my gear and headed down the steps.
Within maybe 10 minutes the gravel kicked out under me and I was in. DAM* that waters cold. As I was drifting downstream I saw the tip of my 10', 7 wt. GLX swing up next to me and managed to snag it. That taught me to gear up properly and, as importantly, always tell someone your flight plan.
As for the GLX? Those old classic Loomis GLX's where way above the other rod makers by light-years in technology. No other commercial rods were even close to being as lightweight and having as much usable range. I had a quiver of them because fly fishing is what I did as much as I could. They didn't take kindly to splitshot hits, boat rides or, as you well know, high sticking.
I could not wait until Spring to break out the Winston TMF. I used it with a small Hardy something or other. One perfect spring day I walked in quite a ways to a hole I thought about all winter long. The time had finally come! I stripped out some line to make my first cast and the rod didn't work! I just couldn't get line out. I checked and double checked to make sure the line was through all of the guides and was not wrapped around the blank. All looked good so I checked the line even though I knew it was good and it was. All the way back to the Jeep I wondered stuff like, can rods go bad over the winter? Back at the car I took one more look at the rod and, with my glasses on, noticed I put the fly line through the stripper guide foot instead of the guide.
My go-to for when I'm not sure what to expect is a Winston 9', 5wt. with a Charlton 8350c I got when 3M (Scientific Anglers) was blowing them out.
From 2 wt. to 12 wt., all of the rigs I have are for me anyhow, the perfect rigs for the tasks at hand.


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

I guess my favorite rod is an Orvis Henrys Fork (5-weight) that brings a lot of memorable fishing trips to mind.

My favorite reel is the one in the photos. This old girl belonged to my grandfather, who bought it new back in 1940. He used to heck out of it on an old metal telescoping rod, and when he got too old to to do any stream fishing, he gave it to me. On an old Shakespeare Golden Presidential 6-weight, this reel gave me a lot of joy on a lot of western PA and UP brookie streams. 

She's may look a bit haggard, but she's still a sweet little automatic that operates as smoothly as her first day on a stream. At least once a year, when the weather's pleasant and the fish are biting, I take her out for another memory.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

The best fly rod I've ever owned is the one I presently use most of the time. It's a Powell tiboron II, 9 foot, 5 wt. The reel is a Powell switchback. This is a very light rig that casts with little effort.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I just started fly fishing and I use a Loomis nrx 9weight paired with a konic... use it for salmon and steel. Might try and do some musky fishing with it.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

I've had an oh so slow Orvis 9/3 superfine for 25 years. It doesn't have much backbone but is very forgiving with hooked fish. Certainly not a big fish rod but that's not what I use it for.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> There also was a RPL+6100-3 with a Tibor Trout reel that I sold. That was the ultimate Indy rig.


I have that rod. I usually pair it with a Tibor or a Hardy.



OH-YEAH!!! said:


> How about you guys? What are your favorite rigs and why?


That's kind of like the question, "What's your favorite beer?". Answer: _The one in my hand...:lol:_

I have so many rods and reels, I can't even list them all from memory.

For light dry flies, I built a Sage LL 8'9" 3 wt.

For punching streamers, a Scott 8'8" 8 wt.

For Hex fishing a Sage 9' 6wt. Or the 10' 6 wt. depending on the stream being fished.

For Steel, a custom Scott 11' 7" 6 wt. mini spey.

For light spinning for trout, I like my Kencors or vintage Sabres, most are glass and some are glass/graphite 'zebra' hybrids. Those Shakespeare Micro-lights are cheap but great IMO.

I'm currently building a 5'4" Kencor that should be suitable for 'giant' hunting in smaller rivers. It should be pretty sweet when finished.


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

Lightfoot said:


> I've had an oh so slow Orvis 9/3 superfine for 25 years. It doesn't have much backbone but is very forgiving with hooked fish. Certainly not a big fish rod but that's not what I use it for.


 I love my orvis fullflex rods wouldnt sell them for the world. My 3 and 2 weight may be delicate finesse rods ,but dont count them out on landing huge fish. I have landed them broad stock on even the two weight lots of fun if you like to finesse fish.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> There also was a RPL+6100-3 with a Tibor Trout reel that I sold.





PunyTrout said:


> I have that rod. I usually pair it with a Tibor or a Hardy.


The funny thing is, when I posted this I couldn't remember the name of the model I have to use with the 6 wt. I looked on the Tibor website and couldn't find it... Well I finally just dusted it off and it's a 'Freestone'. Turns out they only made so many and then discontinued making them. The funny part is they are now considered 'rare' and highly in demand and can routinely fetch $400- $500 on eBay. :lol: Here is one just like mine with an extra spool _that sold for over $800! :yikes:_

https://www.ebay.com/itm/TIBOR-Free...109287?hash=item213a10efe7:g:IJsAAOSw15FamPvm


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Echo Boost 2wt / Abel SS (my friend's rod). Love that thing, but with how much I fly fish I can't justify replicating that rig. I guess my St. Croix c9mbo will have to do for hopper fishing MI.

The fish below was probably the most memorable fight of my fishing career. Ocean fresh Silver while bead fishing dolly varden on the Anchor River.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Whatever will let me cast like this:


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

My favorite rod/reel set up is my Cabelas TLR 10' 7wt 2 piece rod with a new 7/8 wt Redington Behemouth reel spooled with the new Air Flo Shovelhead line(280grn) designed by Kelly Galloup.


----------



## Davey Boy (Jan 5, 2011)

My favorite rod is the one I'm using when I am fishing. My first fly rod though was a yellow Wright McGill. While I was organizing the camper for the ride home, my buddy was organizing his truck. Well he put the rods on the top of his truck topper then said" we need more ice for the cooler". You can guess what happened next. When we pulled back into Canoe Harbor some guys asked if we lost a rod and my buddy asked them what color was the one they found. Green, so back up and down M72 and we never fond mine.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

PunyTrout said:


> The funny thing is, when I posted this I couldn't remember the name of the model I have to use with the 6 wt. I looked on the Tibor website and couldn't find it... Well I finally just dusted it off and it's a 'Freestone'. Turns out they only made so many and then discontinued making them. The funny part is they are now considered 'rare' and highly in demand and can routinely fetch $400- $500 on eBay. :lol: Here is one just like mine with an extra spool _that sold for over $800! :yikes:_
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/TIBOR-Free...109287?hash=item213a10efe7:g:IJsAAOSw15FamPvm


If I remember correctly, I think that reel was about $225 new. Oh Well, into each life a little rain must fall.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

flyrodder46 said:


> If I remember correctly, I think that reel was about $225 new.


I honestly can't remember what I paid for mine. I'm pretty sure I got it for a serious discount through an employee pricing scheme when they first came out. I think the Freestone retailed for around $500 because the Everglades was like $600 retail from what I can recall from memory. There was no way I could have afforded that at the time though.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

PunyTrout said:


> I'm currently building a 5'4" Kencor that should be suitable for 'giant' hunting in smaller rivers. It should be pretty sweet when finished.


The rod is on the drying motor now with a day to spare for the Trout Opener. Hooray!

The forecast is looking cold for opening day. I might stall and wait until Monday to get serious this year. We'll see have to wait and see...

Good luck with the trout season everyone.


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

Just fished my new 3 weight caught a bakers dozen at the Huron, rods action is nice.


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

BigPine said:


> It’s not the most versatile by any means, but my favorite rod is a 7’6” Orvis Madison grade bamboo with an extra tip. My girlfriend bought it for me when I finished my Master’s degree, and I’ve been using it ever since. Cutthroats in Idaho, brookies up north, and browns locally. Have also used it in Yellowstone, Glacier, the Driftless, and some high country streams in Washington. It’s my baby. I fish it with an old Battenkill reel and a Cortland 444 classic double taper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BigPine said:


> It’s not the most versatile by any means, but my favorite rod is a 7’6” Orvis Madison grade bamboo with an extra tip. My girlfriend bought it for me when I finished my Master’s degree, and I’ve been using it ever since. Cutthroats in Idaho, brookies up north, and browns locally. Have also used it in Yellowstone, Glacier, the Driftless, and some high country streams in Washington. It’s my baby. I fish it with an old Battenkill reel and a Cortland 444 classic double taper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My gosh, what a beaut...


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Over the years I’ve owned probably 30 fly rods and reels. Some I sold, traded and gave as gifts.
> 
> I think my favorites that are no longer in my collection include a Sage 690-3 SP paired with an Abel Super 5 reel. I called the rod green lightning. Despite my herky-jerky casting style, sweet loops and easy mending. It could chuck and duck or fish medium to large dries. I’d keep it un-stored on my backseat, strung up and ready to go. I’ve caught pike in the Little Muskegon where old 131 crosses while wearing a suit after a client meeting as well as small rainbows in the small creeks near Ionia and Howard City after court in Ionia and Big Rapids. It was always ready and I loved it.
> 
> ...



Bamboo and old reels for me.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ray Adams said:


> View attachment 311341
> View attachment 311342
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a Norman Rockwell cover...


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Who built the boo's? Tell me about them.
Those sure looks to be righteous set-ups. Why both left and right retrieve?


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

RB Meiser 909 highlander paired with a ross cla. Add a 700 grain line and it can throw 10 inch musky flies to the other side of the bay.


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

Jackster1 said:


> Who built the boo's? Tell me about them.
> Those sure looks to be righteous set-ups. Why both left and right retrieve?


Those pictured are both Wes Cooper rods out of Fremont. One bottom is a light little four-weight, the other a longer five. I also have two others (a five and a stout six) from a buddy, Kirk Brumels, of Holland.

Funny you mentioned the reel. Those are both Orvis CFOs and since it wasn’t strung-up through the guides in the top photo, I never knew it was backwards. Happens to me all the time!!

Ray


----------



## RABillstein (Nov 10, 2021)

My favorite caster right now is a Sage One, 6wt, with an Abel no.1 Big Game reel. Sweet!


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Shimano Calcutta Conquest BFS with a Major Craft Finetail Stream Glass. I was running Varivas Super Trout Advance 0.8 PE this season, probably the best braid I've used. I love it for fishing small plugs and micro spoons.


----------

